# MLB Playoffs 2016



## dioxide45 (Oct 10, 2016)

Who is watching this year? The league championship series are starting to take shape. Toronto vs Cleveland who each swept Texas and Boston. Will it finally be the year the Cubs go all the way?


----------



## am1 (Oct 11, 2016)

The Blue Jays should win.  When the team is hot no one can stop them.

Very happy Odor and the other thugs got knocked out in 3 games.


----------



## traveldaddy (Oct 11, 2016)

Jays vs Cubs is my prediction.

I WANT the Jays to win, and certainly think they have a very legit shot, but that is not how it works in baseball. Like the starting rotation, and the bats have come around lately, which gives them a good shot. Should be fun regardless.

Go Jays!


----------



## chapjim (Oct 11, 2016)

I've been going to Washington Nationals home games and have tickets through the World Series if they get that far.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 11, 2016)

Still #BELIEVEN, by a thread...


----------



## Blues (Oct 11, 2016)

The Cubbies broke my heart in '69, and I lost interest in baseball after that.  Have been to exactly one major league game since then, and that was a family obligation.

BUT - it turns out I'll be in Chicago for the last few days of October.  What are the odds I could score a couple of tickets at Wrigley for the Oct 29 game?  Am I limited to StubHub (very $$$), or might I actually be able to purchase a couple of tickets?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 11, 2016)

Try StubHub, or the team's own website, to be sure you don't get scammed.

I have heard that if you go to the park, with the Ticket App on your phone, and wait until after the first pitch, you can buy tickets at a greatly reduced price, and then walk right into the park.


----------



## Blues (Oct 11, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Try StubHub, or the team's own website, to be sure you don't get scammed.
> 
> I have heard that if you go to the park, with the Ticket App on your phone, and wait until after the first pitch, you can buy tickets at a greatly reduced price, and then walk right into the park.



Thanks Denise!  When you say Ticket App, do you mean one from StubHub?  Or is there another ticket app I need?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 11, 2016)

Blues said:


> Thanks Denise!  When you say Ticket App, do you mean one from StubHub?  Or is there another ticket app I need?



I would go with StubHub to be sure you don't get scammed.  (Be careful - I just searched it for it in Apps and looks like there are a lot of copy cats.)

***I think there are other Legit Apps as well - but I have only used StubHub.


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 11, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> I have heard that if you go to the park, with the Ticket App on your phone, and wait until after the first pitch, you can buy tickets at a greatly reduced price, and then walk right into the park.





DeniseM said:


> I would go with StubHub to be sure you don't get scammed.  (Be careful - I just searched it for it in Apps and looks like there are a lot of copy cats.)
> 
> ***I think there are other Legit Apps as well - but I have only used StubHub.



You CANNOT wait till the first pitch and then buy from StubHub.  The game will close on Stubhub right at gametime and will not be available.  You can wait till a few minutes prior to start time, but then you also have to make sure they will take an electronic version of your ticket.  But definitely don't press your luck and wait too long.  If they don't accept a copy of the ticket from your phone, then you have to have a printout of the ticket.


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 11, 2016)

On the OP's original question... I think the Cubs have one of the strongest baseball teams from top to bottom that I have ever seen.  I will be totally shocked if they don't dominate all the way through the World Series.  They have it all - pitching, relievers, defense, and hitting.  And then as a bonus they also have a great manager.  I'll take the Cubs this year for my pick.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 11, 2016)

ace2000 said:


> You CANNOT wait till the first pitch and then buy from StubHub.  The game will close on Stubhub right at gametime and will not be available.  You can wait till a few minutes prior to start time, but then you also have to make sure they will take an electronic version of your ticket.  But definitely don't press your luck and wait too long.  If they don't accept a copy of the ticket from your phone, then you have to have a printout of the ticket.



My apologies if this is incorrect - let me check and see which App allows you to do this.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Oct 11, 2016)

*Cleveland, of Course*

Time for a 2nd World Championship for our Indians. Last World Series win was 1948 so second in that regard as well as a second championship for Cleveland this year!!!


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 11, 2016)

One more comment about buying tickets on Stubhub.  I just checked this to make sure - and if you buy tickets for the game at AT&T park, you have until game time to purchase.  If you buy tickets for the game at Wrigley, you only have until 6 hours prior to game time.  So, the answer is that it varies according to the venue.

If you'd like to know for sure, read the box that says "Important Event Information" that shows up in the middle of your screen right when you get to the game on Stubhub.

For example, here are the tickets available for game 5:
https://www.stubhub.com/chicago-cub...pos=true&qtyq=false&dUpg=false&sort=price+asc


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 12, 2016)

A Washington/Toronto World Series would be interesting, the Nationals being the former Montreal Expos. A Cleveland/Chicago series will ensure that a team that hasn't won in at least a half century will win a Championship.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 13, 2016)

I would love to see the Cubs finally win the fall classic.  Go Cubs.


----------



## theo (Oct 13, 2016)

While not an avid baseball fan, I for one would like to see the Chicago Cubs and their long-suffering fans reach (...and *win*) a World Series.


----------



## mjm1 (Oct 13, 2016)

I am an avid Giants fan, so was very disappointed when their bullpen imploded in Game 4, which also happened at a record pace this year. The even year magic ended.

I am rooting for the Cubs to win and I would like to see them matched up against Cleveland, since neither team has won for an extremely long time.

We will be in Europe during the WS, so I probably won't see any of it.

Mike


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 15, 2016)

Jays are down two games, just like they were last year. The first two games of the ALCS were low scoring games with lights out pitching by the Indians. Like last year, the Jays will have to take all three at home to even have a chance. Though they failed at that in 2015.


----------



## am1 (Oct 15, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Jays are down two games, just like they were last year. The first two games of the ALCS were low scoring games with lights out pitching by the Indians. Like last year, the Jays will have to take all three at home to even have a chance. Though they failed at that in 2015.



They are down two games but why would they have to win all 3 at home to even have a chance?  

They will have to take 2 of 3 at home.  

A few balls were called strikes that hurt the Jays in the first 2 games.  It happens but it hurts when there are so many strikeouts as there has been.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 15, 2016)

am1 said:


> They are down two games but why would they have to win all 3 at home to even have a chance?
> 
> They will have to take 2 of 3 at home.
> 
> A few balls were called strikes that hurt the Jays in the first 2 games.  It happens but it hurts when there are so many strikeouts as there has been.



I simply don't see them winning both games back in Cleveland. It is possible that they could, but not getting all three at home makes it tough.

The Jays hitter simply are not adjusting to how the Indians are pitching to them. When they keep pitching the same way, you need to adjust. Certain players are always looking for the pitcher to throw it in their wheelhouse. When that isn't happening, you have to make things work. Only a couple of the Jays hitters have been able to make things happen. Batista has been a big disappointment in the first two games.

There have been a lot of Jays striking out. It again comes back to not making adjustments to how they are being pitched. There were several bad balls and strikes calls, but the strike zone was growing for both sides in game one. That isn't any excuse for not getting any runners in in the first four innings in game one.


----------



## JudiZ (Oct 16, 2016)

*Baseball Memories*

When I was 18 years old I had my first drink (it was legal in 1975), sat at a bar and watched Carlton "Pudge" Fisk hit Pesky's Pole and wave that ball fair. By then, I was a die hard Sox fan. My heart was broken again and again and I even swore off the game for two years after the 1986 debacle by the one-whose-name-will-never-be-spoken-again. And then came 2004...worth the wait ...and 2007 (now I can die and go to heaven)...and 2013 (I took my 79 year old mom to the first game of that series). How sweet it is. All the heartache is forgiven. Of course, now I have to listen to all of these young fans who don't remember the drought and look quizzical about the curse. So, hopefully, all of you Cubs fans (or lapsed Cubs fans) will have your day. I hope you get tickets and I hope you have a wonderful time and mostly, I hope you forgive them. Good luck on the tickets. And now I will set my clock for Spring Training.


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 16, 2016)

I am an avid baseball fan and have watched every game. Right now I am watching the Dodgers/Cubs game 2. I am hoping for a Dodgers vs Indians WS. However I think the Cubs will win the NLCS as they are currently the best team in both leagues. I have no doubt that the Indians will beat the Jays but who knows. Anything can happen in a short series.

I see some of the blame the umpire because your team lost. That is just sour grapes.


----------



## am1 (Oct 16, 2016)

John Cummings said:


> I am an avid baseball fan and have watched every game. Right now I am watching the Dodgers/Cubs game 2. I am hoping for a Dodgers vs Indians WS. However I think the Cubs will win the NLCS as they are currently the best team in both leagues. I have no doubt that the Indians will beat the Jays but who knows. Anything can happen in a short series.
> 
> I see some of the blame the umpire because your team lost. That is just sour grapes.



Your back here again but where is your team?  The Jays bats have been silent but the umpires have not helped.  Not sour grapes at all.


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 16, 2016)

am1 said:


> Your back here again but where is your team?  The Jays bats have been silent but the umpires have not helped.  Not sour grapes at all.



Get real. Cleveland won fair and square. It is just a cop out to blame the umps for your team's failure to win. I would say the same thing regardless of the team that lost.

I don't get all hung up on particular teams. I do have some personal favorites and they aren't in the payoffs now. However it is the game of baseball I love and not just some team.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 16, 2016)

am1 said:


> Your back here again but where is your team?  The Jays bats have been silent but the umpires have not helped.  Not sour grapes at all.





John Cummings said:


> Get real. Cleveland won fair and square. It is just a cop out to blame the umps for your team's failure to win. I would say the same thing regardless of the team that lost.
> 
> I don't get all hung up on particular teams. I do have some personal favorites and they aren't in the payoffs now. However it is the game of baseball I love and not just some team.



Lets not gripe over petty stuff and get the thread locked. Grow up. I don't know why people come in to just say "sour grapes" for really no other purpose than to start an argument. The games were close enough that some bad calls either way could have changed the outcome. In the end it didn't go the Jays way. Their failure to get guys in when they had them in scoring position was what cost them game 1, not the size of the strike zone which was growing for both pitchers toward the end of that game. The Indian's bullpen with Miller and Allen only gives the opposing team about 6-7 innings to get the runs you need to win. Perhaps back at home with the home crowd behind them, the Jays will make this a good series again.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 16, 2016)

Some interesting analysis of the strike calls.

http://www.espn.com/blog/statsinfo/...strikes-advantage-significant-through-2-games


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 17, 2016)

The Cubs beat the Dodgers in game one. Good game.  There is also a nice cover story and article on the Cubs in last week Sports Illustrated Magazine dated October 10,2016.

Go Cubs.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 18, 2016)

Will the 2016 edition of the Cleveland Baseball team follow the 2016 Cleveland Cal's Basketball team and play in the final of the baseball World Series ?

Cleveland are 3-0 against Blue Jay's.


----------



## am1 (Oct 18, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> Will the 2016 edition of the Cleveland Baseball team follow the 2016 Cleveland Cal's Basketball team and play in the final of the base World Series ?
> 
> Cleveland are 3-0 against Blue Jay's.



Lets hope not.  The Jays dug themselves a hole.  But I still think they could give the American League the best chance of winning the World Series.  

Today they showed they have a chance but 0-3 is tough.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 19, 2016)

am1 said:


> Lets hope not.  The Jays dug themselves a hole.  But I still think they could give the American League the best chance of winning the World Series.
> 
> Today they showed they have a chance but 0-3 is tough.



It is all over for the Jays this year. Sad to see it end the way it did. Though I am still happy for the home state Indians. Even though I live in Ohio now, I will still always root for the Jays.

The team will have a little different makeup next year since I don't see Bautista coming back. Encarnacion probably won't be back either, but there is a better chance of seeing him again in a Jays uniform than Bautista. They will probably offer Edwin a QA, but won't offer one to Bautista. Perhaps the Jays can put together a more consistent and balanced offence that can compete in the Post Season. They have a great young pitching staff that seems like it can make things happen. Even as strong as the Indians bull pen was in the ALCS, the Jays bull pen didn't give up a single run in the series.

I won't really have a horse in the race, but will be pulling for the Indians regardless if it is against the Cubs or Dodgers. I think the only issue for the Indians will be their starting pitching. While the rookie came through for them today, it may not be the same way for the next team that has some more time to prepare. They have a lot of injuries on their starting pitching staff. If they can get an early lead, they can use their bull pen to hold things down. They key is getting to the bull pen with a lead.


----------



## rosebud5 (Oct 19, 2016)

Toronto just wimped out. Dont get me wrong, they are my favorites AL team. They finished like the Nats, cant make hits in clutch situations. The Nats are my favorite NL team as I live in N Virginia. 

The Indians look like the team to beat. They are hungry (1948). I'm waiting for the Cubs to show some life but it looks like Dodgers pitching is too much for them. Right now the Cubbies are winning in the top of the 4th. I really would like to watch history being made, just like when the Red Sox won back in 2004.

Go Cubbies!!


----------



## am1 (Oct 19, 2016)

These 5 games were a lot different then the wild card and against Texas.  Possibly those games were too easy or too many days off in between.  Too many strikeouts even with the umps opening up the strike zone.  

Cleveland did what it needed to do.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 23, 2016)

The Cubs are  finally in the 2016 Baseball World Series.  Go Cubs !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 23, 2016)

Congratulations to the Cubs and the Indians. They definitely deserve to be in the WS as they both were the best teams this year. 

I don't care who wins. I am just going to enjoy watching some good baseball regardless who wins the series.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 23, 2016)

I hope the Cubs dedicate this series to Ernie Banks, Ferguson Jenkins, Billy Williams, Ryne Sandberg, Ron Santo and all the Cubs fans for the past 45 years.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 23, 2016)

As a RedSox fan who thinks my team treated these three guys horribly, congrats to Theo Epstein, Jon Lester and Terry Francona - should be a very good show!


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 23, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> As a RedSox fan who thinks my team treated these three guys horribly, congrats to Theo Epstein, Jon Lester and Terry Francona - should be a very good show!



This past summer when we visited and took in a game at the Boston Stadium and saw that green monster wall; all I could say was awesome! awesome!   The fans support for the Red Soxs and Brady of the New England Patriots was just unbelievable.


----------



## sdbrier (Oct 23, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> This past summer when we visited and took in a game at the Boston Stadium and saw that green monster wall; all I could say was awesome! awesome!   The fans support for the Red Soxs and Brady of the New England Patriots was just unbelievable.



Just my .02 worth, but in regards to Fenway, it hosted the greatest World Series game in my lifetime. Game six Sox vs. Reds. Though it took one more game for my Big Red Machine to claim the title, game six was the most exciting game I'd ever witnessed.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 23, 2016)

This should be one of the best WS in some time.   I'd like to see the Cubs win but it will also be a nice story if the Indians do.


----------



## Tank (Oct 24, 2016)

*World Series > Cleveland or Chicago > What say you ?*

Cleveland hasn't had this much excitement for a long time.

Loving the underdog thing, takes the pressure off them.

Let the games begin , CLEVELAND in 7


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 26, 2016)

Prediction the team with the "C" on its cap will win The World Series.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 27, 2016)

Game two is over. Thanks you Cubs. The Cubs in six (6) games winning game four in Chicago.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 27, 2016)

Shouldn't there me a minimum number of games (innings or at bats) a player has to play in the regular season in order to be eligible for the Post Season and World Series? Obviously Kyle Schwarber has had an impact on the series so far, but he had a total of four at bats in 2016. Same with Cleveland's Ryan Merritt, he only pitched 15.1 innings this year, but yet started a game against Toronto.


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 27, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Shouldn't there me a minimum number of games (innings or at bats) a player has to play in the regular season in order to be eligible for the Post Season and World Series? Obviously Kyle Schwarber has had an impact on the series so far, but he had a total of four at bats in 2016. Same with Cleveland's Ryan Merritt, he only pitched 15.1 innings this year, but yet started a game against Toronto.



The simple answer is no. There is no reason there should be.


----------



## am1 (Oct 27, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Shouldn't there me a minimum number of games (innings or at bats) a player has to play in the regular season in order to be eligible for the Post Season and World Series? Obviously Kyle Schwarber has had an impact on the series so far, but he had a total of four at bats in 2016. Same with Cleveland's Ryan Merritt, he only pitched 15.1 innings this year, but yet started a game against Toronto.



Not at the major league level.  I could see this being a rule at over levels of baseball but if a team can call up a ringer or someone in desperation because of injury then more power to them.


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 27, 2016)

am1 said:


> Not at the major league level.  I could see this being a rule at over levels of baseball but if a team can call up a ringer or someone in desperation because of injury then more power to them.



No reason to have it the minor leagues. They move players up and down all season.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 30, 2016)

Game 4. Where are the true Cubs in this series?


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 30, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> Game 4. Where are the true Cubs in this series?



The Indians have much better pitching which always wins in a short series. The Cubs defense has also committed several errors.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 30, 2016)

John Cummings said:


> The Indians have much better pitching which always wins in a short series. The Cubs defense has also committed several errors.



With injuries to the Indians pitching, they have done a lot better than I expected. Even listening to the baseball analysts, they thought both pitching and offense the Cubs had the Indians beat. The pundits have been wrong. Going back to Chicago, they were saying it would be a five game series with the Cubs coming out on top. If the Cubs come out on top, they will now have to do it in seven.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Oct 30, 2016)

*UnbeCLEvable!!*

So happy for how the Indians have played thus far.  Hope we clinch it tonight!


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 30, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> With injuries to the Indians pitching, they have done a lot better than I expected. Even listening to the baseball analysts, they thought both pitching and offense the Cubs had the Indians beat. The pundits have been wrong. Going back to Chicago, they were saying it would be a five game series with the Cubs coming out on top. If the Cubs come out on top, they will now have to do it in seven.



I think you have to give a lot of credit to Francona for managing his pitching staff very well.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 30, 2016)

John Cummings said:


> I think you have to give a lot of credit to Francona for managing his pitching staff very well.



Agree, the Cleveland manager has truly use all of his players on his roster better in the first four (4) games than the Cubs manager.
I wanted the Cubs to win this series.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 30, 2016)

Since we, out here in the boonies, are never going to have a dog in this fight, I started out rooting for the Cubs. But after watching the first 4 games, it seems clear (to me) that the Indians are the better team.


----------



## Tank (Oct 31, 2016)

The feeling is AWESOME around Cleveland right now !

Crazy how cool and collective the players have been. Love the Coach and how he handles the players / news crews


----------



## am1 (Oct 31, 2016)

Tank said:


> The feeling is AWESOME around Cleveland right now !
> 
> Crazy how cool and collective the players have been. Love the Coach and how he handles the players / news crews



Hard to have imagined that Toronto would lose both semifinals to Cleveland who would go on to win both.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 1, 2016)

How 'Bout that World Series GRAND SLAM Home Run. Go Cubbies.

Jim


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 1, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> How 'Bout that World Series GRAND SLAM Home Run. Go Cubbies.
> 
> Jim



Even though I am rooting for the Indians, that was pretty cool. Looks like they are heading to a game 7. Though it ain't over till its over. I wonder if this could be attributed to the Indians going with a three man rotation in the World Series. Pitching on three days rest catches up with pitchers.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 1, 2016)

Here's an opportunity for the Indians to answer..... which they didn't.  Would've been a first. Too bad.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 1, 2016)

Will their be a game seven? Can The Cubs win game seven. Stay tune and watch the Cubbies on 11/2/2016. History will be made for the team wearing a "C" on its baseball cap. .


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 1, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> Will their be a game seven?



Yup. I'll be here.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 1, 2016)

The Cubbies are now going to deliver the knock out punch in game seven. Look for a HIGH SCORING GAME !


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 2, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> The Cubbies are now going to deliver the knock out punch in game seven. Look for a HIGH SCORING GAME !



This is going to be an epic game seven. Because both teams playing have not won a World Series in decades.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 2, 2016)

Fun fact: The last time the Cubs won a World Series, The Ottoman Empire was a thing.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 2, 2016)

*Fox Pre Game Announcers*

Pete Rose, Frank Thomas and Alex Rodriguez are doing a darn good job as Fox Pre Game Announcers. Is major league baseball changing?   Will baseball return as the #1 sport in the nation?  Maybe, Pete Rose and Alex Rodriguez will one day become a part of Baseball Hall Fame members.


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 2, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> Maybe, Pete Rose and Alex Rodriguez will one day become a part of Baseball Hall Fame members.



As broadcasters?  :ignore:

Kurt


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 2, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> Pete Rose, Frank Thomas and Alex Rodriguez are doing a darn good job as Fox Pre Game Announcers. Is major league baseball changing?   Will baseball return as the #1 sport in the nation?  Maybe, Pete Rose and Alex Rodriguez will one day become a part of Baseball Hall Fame members.



I agree that ARod is a good broadcaster but Pete Rose is a joke. Charlie Hustle is definitely not very articulate


----------



## Elan (Nov 2, 2016)

I sit there and watch and wonder how much the production team cringes every time Pete opens his mouth.  Hard to believe they couldn't find someone more intelligent than Rose.  

  Having said that, it is kind of fun to watch -- just hoping Pete launches an F-bomb or other socially inappropriate comment.


----------



## davidvel (Nov 2, 2016)

I don't get to watch much pre-game. But...not a fan of Buck. I just don't like his delivery, and pre-prepared "off the cuff" lines. 

Also, Fox seems to care way more about the fans in the stands, then the play on the field. Too many shots of fans, even leading them to miss actual pitches in the game.  

You can bet your house on this in Game 7, lots of:

- L - o - n - g camera shots of the losing team's fans crying
- 100 shots of Bill Murray and Charlie Sheen (if they let him in), and other celebrities. 
- L - o - n - g camera shots of nervous fans
- going back to the exact same fans, with long shots of them doing whatever

An actual quote from Buck before game 3: "The stadium is as big a star as anyone running around on this field." Buck


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 2, 2016)

Looking forward to a good game tonight. Should be a classic for the ages if this thing is close in the late innings.


----------



## davidvel (Nov 2, 2016)

Woo, hoo. Already 3 long camera shots of sad Cleveland fans. 1st batter.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 2, 2016)

davidvel said:


> Woo, hoo. Already 3 long camera shots of sad Cleveland fans. 1st batter.



You called it...


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 2, 2016)

Cubbies are playing like champions so far, but all that can change with one swing of a bat. As to the TV production, I consider the source and don't expect much.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 2, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> Cubbies are playing like champions so far, but all that can change with one swing of a bat. As to the TV production, I consider the source and don't expect much.



Where is the Cubbies defense tonight?


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 2, 2016)

They don't have to be perfect. Just better than the Indians.

Sorta like being out hunting with your buddies and a bear starts chasing you. You don't have to outrun the bear, you only have to outrun your slowest buddy.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 2, 2016)

It has been a pretty good game so far. Several firsts. Oldest player to hit a HR, first two run wile pitch in the WS since 1911. Not sure if I would call it a classic though, some pretty sloppy play.

Three more inning to go. I said to the pizza guy when I was picking up pizza that I consider this the biggest night for baseball in the last 20 years. Not sure if I am right or wrong, but this WS is really what MLB needed.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 2, 2016)

I suppose if this game were typical, and I had a semi-local team to get behind, I could be a fan. But as it is, the last couple of playoff games and the Series about caps my baseball fandom.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 2, 2016)

Well, well, well. Ties it up, for now.


----------



## davidvel (Nov 2, 2016)

Great game, but I'm getting seasick with all the tight mugshots, cameras spinning around, etc. I don't need to see a guy's razor burn, its a baseball game. #perspective


----------



## davidvel (Nov 2, 2016)

Cleveland will win with a walk-off. 1143EST


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 2, 2016)

davidvel said:


> Cleveland will win with a walk-off. 1143EST



Surprised to see Chapman coming out again.  I think you're right here.


----------



## davidvel (Nov 2, 2016)

ace2000 said:


> Surprised to see Chapman coming out again.  I think you're right here.



I lose, still rooting for Cubs. Hopefully this big storm front won't keep us up all night.


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 2, 2016)

...and the tarp comes out.  Probably missing history tonight, but I have to work in the morning.  Good luck everyone.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 3, 2016)

WOW! What a game!

BEST WORLD SERIES.... EVER!


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 3, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> WOW! What a game!
> 
> BEST WORLD SERIES.... EVER!



It did turn in to a much better game than it started out as. I think the late finish probably sent a lot of sideline fans to bed before it was over, but the series and this game should still help the sport overall. I would still rank 1991 as a better series. Three games went to extra innings and game 7 went to the 10th with a score of 0-0.

As much as I wished the Indians could have won, I was happy to see the Cubs win too and bring the title to the team after all those years. Both teams finally got to the bullpen aces of their opponent, the Cubs just managed to do it better. Good thing it turned out the way it did, or people would have been questioning Joe Maddon's moves for years to come. Congratulations to the Cubs and their fans for a great series.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 3, 2016)

And best of all, the 3-1 baton has been passed back to Cleveland!  Go Warriors!  

I wonder if LeBron regrets his recent Halloween Party theme?


----------



## LisaH (Nov 3, 2016)

Deleted. Repeat...


----------



## LisaH (Nov 3, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> And best of all, the 3-1 baton has been passed back to Cleveland!  Go Warriors!
> 
> I wonder of LeBron regrets his recent Halloween Party theme?


Exactly! Cubs win, Cubs win, Cubs win!!!


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 3, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> The Cubbies are now going to deliver the knock out punch in game seven. Look for a HIGH SCORING GAME !



The Cubs are Champion in a high scoring game feel with "Drama."
How about those 2016 Baseball World Champion Chicago Cubs."


----------



## jme (Nov 3, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> It did turn in to a much better game than it started out as. I think the late finish probably sent a lot of sideline fans to bed before it was over, but the series and this game should still help the sport overall. I would still rank 1991 as a better series. Three games went to extra innings and game 7 went to the 10th with a score of 0-0.
> 
> As much as I wished the Indians could have won, I was happy to see the Cubs win too and bring the title to the team after all those years. Both teams finally got to the bullpen aces of their opponent, the Cubs just managed to do it better. Good thing it turned out the way it did, or people would have been questioning Joe Maddon's moves for years to come. Congratulations to the Cubs and their fans for a great series.



Everything about last night was awesome. Would be great to live in Chicago in the coming months to experience their profound joy.  I'm sure it will bring the citizens together as nothing else could, and they deserve it---it's a great city and now will have something else, and far better, to show for it. 

Last night's game 7 was absolutely the best I could have imagined 
(1991 series was great, but imho, not as gratifying as this one). Given the circumstances surrounding this particular series, I think it'll go down as the 
all-time best, with game 7 as THE greatest and most significant single game ever played.  

I feel strongly that Steve Bartman should now have a "better 15 minutes of fame" by being included IN THE PARADE, if only to help end his own personal curse 
(or his "15 minutes of infamy"). Chicago needs to extend the olive branch to him. 

Previous failures BY ALL should now be "deleted" so to speak, (including shortcomings by former players who imploded), as it's over and done with.  Except maybe to preface the current exhilaration by sharing the excruciating past, knowing there's a happy ending to the story about to be told. And I'm personally hoping Bartman finally gets some closure, and can enjoy Chicago's curse being lifted and going back to being a big fan of the team he loved.


.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 3, 2016)

life long cubs fans.   cubs won the game at 12:45 am, Nov 3.  A great birthday present for my husband.


----------



## am1 (Nov 3, 2016)

What is the over/under on the next time they win?


----------



## theo (Nov 3, 2016)

Congratulations to the Chicago Cubs. It was a long night disrupting my customary sleep pattern, but it was certainly a game well worth watching, even if (IMO) curiously micro-managed by Cubs coach Joe Maddon.  The Cubs *players*, however, showed a whole lot of admirable grit and determination and resolve last night (and apparently for three prior consecutive games since being down 3-1, none of which I had watched). 

I am reminded with both sadness and with joy of an impish, smiling fellow (a songwriter and great guitarist) named Steve Goodman from the Chicago area who was an openly devoted Cubs fan. Goodman wrote *City of New Orleans* (later pilfered and popularized by Arlo Guthrie) among many other songs --- including a semi-humorous song called "A Dying Cubs Fan's Last Request". I saw and enjoyed Goodman perform (alone) several times in several different venues before his untimely death at a young age from leukemia in the early 1980's. He was a genuinely nice guy with a great sense of humor and many talents and friends. He was also a devoted husband and father --- and a very big Chicago Cubs fan.

Well Stevie, it has been 35+ years since your passing (and another 73 years before that) but your Chicago Cubs have *finally* come through. 
The sign at Wrigley Field now has a subscript *World Champions*. I'm sure that makes you (and most of us still residing here on earth) smile.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 3, 2016)

in part of the President's speech today he said when the Cubs last won the WS sliced bread had not yet been invented so their win was literally the best thing since sliced bread. I'm not sure that actually makes sense but i thought it was a cute play on words.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 3, 2016)

jme said:


> Everything about last night was awesome. Would be great to live in Chicago in the coming months to experience their profound joy.  I'm sure it will bring the citizens together as nothing else could, and they deserve it---it's a great city and now will have something else, and far better, to show for it.
> 
> Last night's game 7 was absolutely the best I could have imagined
> (1991 series was great, but imho, not as gratifying as this one). Given the circumstances surrounding this particular series, I think it'll go down as the
> ...



It took a Championship for the RedSox fans to forgive Bill Buckner and welcome him back to the fold in celebratory fashion.  If we could do that, hope springs eternal that any fandom can do it.  

GREAT game last night, great series, and I'm so glad for Theo and Jon!


----------

